# Nice Shots



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

İt is my new manueli. İt was came about one hour ago. About 4.5"


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

1st pic is sweet..How come theres not much colour showing?


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Did u just get him looks very skinny?


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> 1st pic is sweet..How come theres not much colour showing?


That's what I thought, be he just got him.



> İt is my new manueli. İt was came about one hour ago. About 4.5"


Lots of room for that fish. Nice!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice fish he should be very happy in that rank.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

just beef him up a little and hes going to look great


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

it is in a stressed. it looking like ghost and.  
Yes İt is very weak.

Thanks for your nice comment.


----------



## fatih.kanata (Jul 23, 2007)

Serrasalmus Manueli







Nice fish Mustafa,is happily to enlarge.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

heheh thanx Fatih.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Nice manny! Love the aquascaping of that tank with the large driftwood in the center.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanx bro.


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

very nice mannie

sure he'l grow to be amonster one day!!

gasman


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nice looking tank!!! congrats on the manny


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

gasman said:


> nice looking tank!!! congrats on the manny


Thanx man.


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Excellent pick up. Manny club is getting bigger all the time. Just wish the fish would grow as quick!


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Nice manny


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

curly said:


> Nice manny


thanks Can.


----------



## nigerboy (Aug 10, 2007)

Very nice manny.Very nice tank calienteboyy.


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice manny,Mustafa.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

nigerboy said:


> Very nice manny,Mustafa.


Thanks brot.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

give him some shrimp and get that nice red on him! nice manny


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

NeXuS said:


> give him some shrimp and get that nice red on him! nice manny


Yes ı agree for your comment. I will try to give shrimp.


----------

